# video recording sytem



## kate25 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello guys! im kate and i need your suggestion... i need video recording system to my house because every night i here something in the back yard of my house... 

thanks in advance!

kate


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Uh oh. We here in Texas keep a revolver, pistol, or shotgun handy for stuff like that:rofl2: Sounds funny, but I'm serious. I have a .38 revolver handy :dumbcrazy:

Sorry I can't help, but this forum has a ton of great people that will help advise you if they can:T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried setting up a system like that and one of the trial software turned out to have spyware built into it. :unbelievable:
These days I would be tempted to buy a ready built system. There are ones that you supply whatever size HDD you want for the recording time needed.


----------

